# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Anime Games Discussion :3

## HI5

Thought it would be nice to share some experience with "anime games", maybe exchange some tittles worth playing etc  :Big Grin: 

Gonna start - going hard on Persona 3 lately, and tbh it's one of the best games I've played overall (it's J-RPG).
Got very decent plot and gameplay, combat is pretty standard for this kind of game (turn based, which I'm not a fan of tbh), but gameplay is smth I haven't seen before, as you can really do a lot of different stuff aside of combat, that is actually also affecting your in-combat performance, like dating girls for example, or making a plan with your creepy friend on how to pick up a teacher XD

You can't really get bored while palying either, since eeverythingfits perfectly, you won't be only fighting, nor only doing social stuff all the time, new elements in game unlocks at perfect timing too, so it's not overwhelming at any point in the game.

English location is very nicely done, got both eng subs and dubbing (sadly no JAP dubbing in this version).

Overall pretty awesome game, spent over 100h on it already, and it's first game I got so mcuh sucked into since Falout New Vegas, I could honestly recommend it to everyone who's not even into animu :3

Anyone here played this or other games from Shin Megami Tensei series? :3


Review for anyone interested in giving it a try:

----------


## vicky_john2

ah! sad.. i hate turn based games..

----------


## romasneu

One piece online 2,  :Embarrassment:

----------


## romasneu

> One piece online 2,


manga game

----------


## Swords

Persona 5 is fun on PS4/PS5

----------


## okiuytre

Well, funny manga game.
basketball stars

----------

